# Monuments - Atlas tab and playthrough



## Michikawa (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi!

I created a best effort style tablature for the wonderful tune Atlas from Monuments and put together a small how to play it video: 

http://www.mattipaalanen.com/monuments_atlas_tab.txt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaihNpeN8d8

Obviously my playing skills are not on Browne level, so it's a bit messy, but hopefully it will help someone to get the tune under control if you are wondering how the parts go.

Any corrections are more than welcome, I did this a bit too fast


----------



## Stricken (Feb 22, 2015)

After being on this site for a while, I actually only bought a 7 string within the last couple months or so. Discovered this band from some amp playthrough posted on facebook with the bands main guitarist, and was relieved when I stumbled across your playthrough on youtube.

The tuning threw me WAY off. I saw the lowest note and just assumed it was just dropped G#. I skipped that tuning bit and clicked right to the playing bit  I realized something wasn't right when the notes were off 

Anyway, great job, and appreciate it!


----------

